

Show HN: Search Twitch – Search Live Twitch Streams - caffeinewriter
http://www.searchtwitch.com/

======
caffeinewriter
Hey guys! I'd love some feedback on this.

1) It needs some serious design work as it stands right now.

2) I'll probably open source it in the future.

3) I'm planning on making the UI more intuitive, and more clear as to what
everything does.

4) I'd love to hear what you guys think :)

